# 66 quarter panel



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok, so I'm almost done with the trunk which means that one of the last things to do body wise is the LH quarter panel replacement. Couple questions: Should I attempt this myself or pay to have someone do this job for me? I dont want to mess this up. Also what brand of skin is the "best" as I have heard they have problems around the wheel well.
Gettin close to droppin the body back on the frame :cool
Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The best QP you can use is a good original from a parted out rust free car....if you can find one. Unless you are a good welder you might wanna have some one install it for you. Eric


----------

